# Removing the Rear Bumper cover



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

can someone tell me how to do this.....i recently got into a minor accident so i wanna replace the bumper cover to avoid paying labor fees to body shops......can u tell me the tools and screws to take out? thanks a lot


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

Both bumpers are held in by plastic clips, the only tool needed is a strait blade screw driver to pry the old clips out. DO NOT RE-USE these clips, they are cheap plastic and break easy. New bumpers come black in color, they have to be painted.

I watched the body shop replace my rear bumper on my 2001 sentra 3 times, that car is a target for tailgaters.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

From the B15 FSM:

REAR BUMPER ASSEMBLY
1. Remove four bolts and one clip C205 from lower side of rear bumper fascia.
2. Remove two screws from each fender side.
3. Remove four clips C205 from upper side of rear bumper fascia.
4. Pull out rear bumper fascia.
5. Remove four nuts securing bumper reinforcement, then remove bumper reinforcement.
6. Remove four bolts securing bumper side stays, then remove bumper side stays.










Lew


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

lew, you are tha man


----------

